# Redo service and rewire



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

This guy had added on a room and used an electrician the builder knew to wire it. While he was there he used scare tactics to convince the HO he need a complete rewire the pics below are some of his work. I forgot to get the pic of the indoor 200amp disco out on the poll he didn't Do anything in the attic and at some point he opened the neutral under load and fried everything in the house after that he just disappeared the HO had paid $10,000 up to that point and then $5000 on replacing everything. It all stayed just like it is in the pics for over 1.5yrs before he called us


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

thats going to cost a lot to fix


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

The open trench is from us digging it back up so we could re run it deep enough and we saw cut the drive so we could trench under it 

This is the only pic I took after we was done. I did away with the indoor disco on the poll and the outdoor panel hung the ac discos on the wall and did everything I could in the attic for the most part we just ran new HRs and we put GFCIS every where cost wise it was cheaper to do the gfi devices then the breakers


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

ampman said:


> thats going to cost a lot to fix


It wasn't cheap but he didn't bulk at all when we gave him the invoices and said he was very pleased with our work. We even got a few tools out if the deal that the other guy left and a nice 200amp nema 3r Panel. The other guy had left the new indoor panel I installed still in the box sitting in the garage


----------

